# A Bolt suit? Is there such a thing?



## Comboio-Bolt (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I know here in Portugal, there aren't any Furry Conventions (Like the ones I saw in photos on some sites), but I still, loved to have a Bolt Suit, like for example, the Disney Staff on USA have... Does anyone knows where can I buy one or how could I make one? I mean... I just love to have my fursona in real life...  (Not forgeting that the Dog I am talking about its a White German Shepherd). 
Thanks for any help and reply.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been to DIsney recently and they didn't have any Bolt suits for sale or for there staff. YOur gonna have to make it your self or hire someone to make it


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 7, 2009)

It does exsist,here is the official disney world one:
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee46/RachelChan1994/My Photos/vac166.jpg?t=1246983076

I've seen one amateur one online but I saw this one in person ^^
There is also a mittens and rhino one


----------



## Shino (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, you're going to have to get a custom fursuit. A word of caution, though: technically, Bolt is a copyrighted figure. If you do make a bolt costume, make sure it's ambiguous enough (ie white dog, not disney character.)

Crap, just lost power. Gotta go before my backup dies.


----------



## Comboio-Bolt (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, thanks for all of your replies.   ShadowEon, that's the one I was thinking of, thanks for showing the pic. 
RoqsWolf, yes, I see that will have to do one by me, possibly, by a person that I would hire(really... I don't know how to make such costumes things... :shock: ).
Shino, yes, I was wondering that, maybe not really a exact Bolt, but a White German Shepherd, that looked like him, and then, just to put the "Mark of Power" on the suit's side, and it will be done. 
Again, thank you all.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw a Bolt suit at Furry Fiesta last February. Here's a pic. Didn't get the right side, though.


----------



## Comboio-Bolt (Jul 7, 2009)

wheelieotter said:


> I saw a Bolt suit at Furry Fiesta last February. Here's a pic. Didn't get the right side, though.


 
Cute one. :3


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 7, 2009)

JD Puppy also did a cute one, it even had the carrot plush.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1974545/


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 7, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> JD Puppy also did a cute one, it even had the carrot plush.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1974545/



WENT THERE-SAW IT-FILMED IT-EPIC!


----------



## Firepyro (Jul 8, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> JD Puppy also did a cute one, it even had the carrot plush.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1974545/


OMG! That's so cute!


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 8, 2009)

Shino said:


> Yeah, you're going to have to get a custom fursuit. A word of caution, though: technically, Bolt is a copyrighted figure. If you do make a bolt costume, make sure it's ambiguous enough (ie white dog, not disney character.)
> 
> Crap, just lost power. Gotta go before my backup dies.



Wait wait wait.. School me on this. 

How can you get in trouble for getting a custom Bolt suit? I could see if you were hiring yourself out as a Bolt mascot or something, but just for fun/cons/whatever, how you could get in some sort of legal trouble?



ShadowEon said:


> It does exsist,here is the official disney world one:
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee46/RachelChan1994/My%20Photos/vac166.jpg?t=1246983076
> 
> I've seen one amateur one online but I saw this one in person ^^
> There is also a mittens and rhino one



Wow, That is a cool costume right there. I only recently got to go to disney world, freaking awesome suits everywhere.


----------



## Shino (Jul 8, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Wait wait wait.. School me on this.
> 
> How can you get in trouble for getting a custom Bolt suit? I could see if you were hiring yourself out as a Bolt mascot or something, but just for fun/cons/whatever, how you could get in some sort of legal trouble?


 Not sure, but when talking about legal issues involving Disney, it's best to tread softly. They give their lawyers some _strange_ drugs...

That, and some fursuit makers have a thing againt creating copyrighted characters. (For example, Beastcub has an explicit policy regarding this.)


----------



## Comboio-Bolt (Jul 8, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> JD Puppy also did a cute one, it even had the carrot plush.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1974545/


 

That is so cute!  Really... I wish I had one of those... and I wish there was any Furry "meetings" here in Portugal. :|


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 8, 2009)

Damn the bolt fursuits are really cute.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 8, 2009)

Bolt is a trademarked character, which means his likeness is owned by Disney.  It doesn't involve money ,sales, or anything like that.  If you wear it, you're violating Disney's rights, and they will (and frequently DO) come after you for it.

That's just reality, and that's why it will be VERY hard to find someone to make you a Bolt suit.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 8, 2009)

redcard said:


> Bolt is a trademarked character, which means his likeness is owned by Disney.  It doesn't involve money ,sales, or anything like that.  If you wear it, you're violating Disney's rights, and they will (and frequently DO) come after you for it.
> 
> That's just reality, and that's why it will be VERY hard to find someone to make you a Bolt suit.



Wearing the suit is not the bit they'll really nail you for, unless you're wearing it for monetary gain on your part..  It's selling the suit that they'd have massive issues with.  Especially Disney.  


To the OP, if you are really desperate for a 'Bolt' suit, I'd recommend either making it yourself [which is reasonably safe as you won't be taking away from Disney's sales by doing so], or as has been suggested a few times already, make/commission something that is _like_ Bolt but lacking the features which define the character as Bolt.  A third option, if you don't think you have the skill to make the suit on your own, and absolutely HAVE to have a Bolt suit is this:  break the design down to the most basic concept [IE: a white german shepard], get that made for you, and then add the defining 'Bolt' characteristics yourself after you've received the main suit.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 8, 2009)

redcard said:


> If you wear it, you're violating Disney's rights, and they will (and frequently DO) come after you for it.


This is Disney we're talking about, when it comes to their intellectual property they sue for sport (or so I've heard...) .


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 8, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> This is Disney we're talking about, when it comes to their intellectual property they sue for sport (or so I've heard...) .



Yes, but with the fandom's negative stereotype of sexualizing anthros and animals, would Disney be able to even afford to recognize furries?


----------



## SideSwipe (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw an AMAZING Bolt at FWA. He was the cutest thing and I think it looked so much better then the one that Disney made!


----------



## Comboio-Bolt (Jul 9, 2009)

Well... I hope to have one of these... it hasn't to be exacly like Bolt... just simillar... just a White German Shepherd, then I would put a Red Collar and a Bolt Tag and possibly a Bolt "Mark of power". :razz: :roll:


----------



## Uro (Jul 9, 2009)

More bolt fanbois, great.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 9, 2009)

Uro said:


> More bolt fanbois, great.


 I've never seen the movie >.> I just liked the suit.

please tell us what you're a fanboy of, or do you not like anything?

p.s. troll better plz


----------

